# Dr. Grueva



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I've never heard of her. What's her kennel name? 

What variety are you looking for, and where are you located? There is a sticky/pinned post on buying a puppy safely and how to figure out if a breeder is good.


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Verve said:


> I've never heard of her. What's her kennel name?
> 
> What variety are you looking for, and where are you located? There is a sticky/pinned post on buying a puppy safely and how to figure out if a breeder is good.




No kennel name available. They are from Maryland. I am from NY. I am looking for a mini male poodle. I emailed them at first to see if there was any pups left? I got a response that there was one male left. So I emailed them back to ask some question about the parents and if I'd be able to see them when I went out there and also about the testing he does on the parents and all that. I also tried calling but haven't been able to get a hold of them. Never got an email back either. I found them on the AKC website.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah, the AKC Marketplace isn't the best place to look...you pays your money, you gets your ad.  You're betting off looking for sites that feature breeders who do the minimum health testing and ideally, also show. 

The sites I like are "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!, the FB group Litters from Health Tested Poodles, local poodle clubs, and PCA breeder referral. I'm including a link to the PCA Breeder referral page with contact info for Leslie Newing. As it happens, she is a long-time mini breeder and lives in CT. 

BUT...you might want to wait about a week and a half before contacting Leslie and other breeders who show. PCA, the national specialty (AKA giant poodlepalooza) is coming up next week in St. Louis, so everybody will be busy at that.


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Verve said:


> I've never heard of her. What's her kennel name?
> 
> What variety are you looking for, and where are you located? There is a sticky/pinned post on buying a puppy safely and how to figure out if a breeder is good.




I am happy to say tho I found a breeder that may have pups in another month and I absolutely love her. I spoke to her over the phone about 2 months ago and been keeping in contact with her about upcoming litters. She is so nice and has spoken with me and given me advice and a lot of information. I think my search is over [emoji1374][emoji1374] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Verve said:


> Yeah, the AKC Marketplace isn't the best place to look...you pays your money, you gets your ad.  You're betting off looking for sites that feature breeders who do the minimum health testing and ideally, also show.
> 
> The sites I like are "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!, the FB group Litters from Health Tested Poodles, local poodle clubs, and PCA breeder referral. I'm including a link to the PCA Breeder referral page with contact info for Leslie Newing. As it happens, she is a long-time mini breeder and lives in CT.
> 
> BUT...you might want to wait about a week and a half before contacting Leslie and other breeders who show. PCA, the national specialty (AKA giant poodlepalooza) is coming up next week in St. Louis, so everybody will be busy at that.




Thank you so much for the tips ) really appreciate it!! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

